# Paxil and sweating?



## alipaige (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been taking paxil for maybe about 6 or 7 months now. By now, I expected that i've already experienced all the side effects that could possibly result from taking it. 

However, recently (the past couple of weeks) on a regular basis, i'll wake up in the middle of the night or the next morning and my shirt (along my neckline and chest area) will be soaked in sweat! I've also found my body temperature has changed dramatically. I get really hot really easily, and I drive my roommate crazy because I have to make the room a freezing temperature in order to sleep.

Has anyone else experienced this? I googled it and didn't find much concerning paxil and sweating/body temp. Should I talk to my doctor about this?

Thanks.


----------



## pinklove (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not on paxil, but it doesn't hurt to ask your doctor about it....or even a pharmacist. Thats interesting that you brought that up. I also never started sweating at night until i started to take celexa...I never thought about it though.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am on Paxil and I have not had that side effect.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Sweating seems to be a relatively common side effect of Paxil: http://www.rxlist.com/paxil-drug.htm Page 3. 11% (Paxil) vs. 2% (Placebo) had it at the Major Depression study, 6%(Paxil) vs 2%(Placebo) at the GAD-study and 5%(Paxil) vs. 1%(Placebo) at the PTSD-study.


----------



## airey (May 1, 2009)

*I know how you feel*

Hey alipaige,

I know EXACTLY how you feel.

Ive been on paxil for just under a year now and Ive had the sweating ever since I started to take it.

I dont get the night sweats anymore but I still get the same symptoms as youve described where you get hot really easily and start sweating. At first I thought it was coz I am a big girl and maybe physical activity such as walking was making me sweat alot but I spoke to my pdoc about it and he said it is a common side effect. He offered to prescribe a medication that women often take whilst going through menopause which he has prescribed to some of his other patients who take Paxil and he said it would help with the heat but I wasn't willing to take add another medication to the mix I'm already on!

Perhaps if the sweating is too much for you (trust me I know how you feel! I am only just able to tolerate it) perhaps you could ask your pdoc if he/she might be able to prescribe something like what my pdoc was willing to do.

If you dont want to take another med perhaps you could try a different SSRI I did get the sweating with Zoloft and Cipramil but not near as bad as I do with Paxil.

Hope this helps!! 

Airey
xoxo


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Paxil made me sweat a lot, particularly when I was sleeping.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, Paxil made me sweat a lot when I tried it during the summer of 2000. You probably didn't notice it before as it was winter. Since you're in Alabama I'm guessing it's warm by you now while it's still on the cool side up here in Wisconsin.


----------

